# Mounting Bookcase Speakers! Suggestions???



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

I need help with something. I have purchased the B&W CM9 speakers (LCR) and the B&W DS3 for surrounds. I have also purchased two of the SVS PB12-NSD. I want to complete the setup with a 7.2 by purchasing the B&W CM5's. They compliment the CM9 well and I LOVE the sound. My problem and thus the post is how to mount them. I will be using these as back surround speakers and would rather not use speaker stands. I am also looking at inwall speakers (B&W CWM7.4). 

Anyone have any suggestions on some mounts I could use to mount the CM5's? I have also thought about getting a custom mount made.

BTW I will have a 2' space between my last sets of seats to the wall when it's all set and done.

Thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I personally like speaker mounts like these, its a much more solid and safe mount for heavy speakers.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Tony nailed it. While not a fan of In Wall's, if the choice is between well implemented In Wall's and a non sturdy Conventional Speaker, I would choose the In Walls. All that being said, if I were to ever to go beyond 5.2, it would be to use Audyssey DSX (Front Height/Width Channels)
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Tony nailed it. While not a fan of In Wall's, if the choice is between well implemented In Wall's and a non sturdy Conventional Speaker, I would choose the In Walls. All that being said, if I were to ever to go beyond 5.2, it would be to use Audyssey DSX (Front Height/Width Channels)
> Cheers,
> JJ


Thanks for the post but I'm confused about your post. What does Audyssey DSX solve my problem? Tony I'm checking out those mounts and I do like it.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The best part is they dont hold the speaker with any screws at all its just a pressure fit clamp


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
My point was that adding Front Height or Width Channel appeals to me more than adding Surround Back Channels. This is from setting up many HT's with both SBL/SBR and also DSX/DTS NEO where I have personally noticed a far bigger difference by adding additional Front Channels. Sorry for any confusion this Post might have caused.
J


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh I think I understand. You would add additional Front left.right speakers? So in my situation you would add the CM5 to the front?


----------



## redsandvb (Dec 2, 2009)

Just another vote for those Pinpoint AM40's. I'm using those for my Paradigm Mini Monitors. I stuck some BluTack on the clamps and plate to make sure the speakers are secure, especially if pointing then downward.


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

Just ordered it. Can you all suggest a center speaker stand for a B&W CM9?


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

DESCypher said:


> Just ordered it. Can you all suggest a center speaker stand for a B&W CM9?


Why would you need a stand? If you have the space for a matching L-R speaker than get the matching one.


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

lsiberian said:


> Why would you need a stand? If you have the space for a matching L-R speaker than get the matching one.


Not following you; I am using a matching set. The CM9 series has a matching center speaker which is very power. Unless you're telling me why didn't I get a matching standing left/right speaker for the center?


----------



## redsandvb (Dec 2, 2009)

Not sure if they're your style or not, but I use these Sanus steel series stands (though not the center one). http://www.sanus.com/us/en/products/speaker-foundations/sp-steel/ They're pretty sturdy and 'weighty'. Not sure how big or heavy your center is, though.


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

I got the mounting bracket in today; looks really nice! I think it's perfect.


----------

